# Pinedale, Wyoming



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anybody know anything about this place? I've read all the Internet tourist type stuff. What is Pinedale really like, just for kicks? :O•-:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been there a couple of times. My take on the place: A beautiful setting on the South end of the Wind River Mountain range. A beautiful clear and deep lake just outside of town that hold tons of huge trout. Wonderful camping along side the lake. Quiet place.
The towns folks are very opinionated, but very friendly. During the time the Mountain man museum was being built, entirely of donations I might add. The town seemed to be divided between those that wanted it and those that did not want it.
Those that did, thought it appropriate because there was an actual rendezvous not far from town back in the 1800's. Those that did not want it, thought it was a waste of good ground that could be used for something more productive, like perhaps a bar.
The "wanters" won with loads of donated materials, labor etc. and the museum is one of the best in the west, in my opinion.
If my wife ever kicks me out, I would consider it one of my relocation places.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> If my wife ever kicks me out, I would consider it one of my relocation places.


 :lol: I'm considering bringing the wife and kids along.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I used to spend lots of time fly fishing in the area. I know it is as pretty as any place on the planet, but that is gets **** cold in the winter! I hear the oil business is booming, so I assume the economy is doing relatively well.


----------

